# Problème ventilation Fusion Pro



## FM62 (20 Décembre 2019)

Bonjour à tous,

Je suis nouveau sur le forum et je vous consulte pour un problème pour lequel je n'arrive pas à trouver de solutions.

Récemment, mon MB Pro 2014 a rendu l'âme: disque SSD mort.
Comme il m'en fallait un tout de suite, j'ai foncé à la FNAC pour en acheter un nouveau. Il tourne parfaitement...

J'ai besoin pour mon activité professionnelle d'un logiciel qui ne tourne que sur Windows. Il s'agit d'un logiciel de gestion patient très simple, qui me sert uniquement à rentrer des données écrites; pas de photos ou de videos... D'ailleurs, ma sauvegarde ne fait que 25 Mo ... le logiciel n'est donc pas gourmand; je suis sûr qu'il tournerait même avec un ordi des années 90... Sur mon MBP 2014, il tournait sur un Windows XP Pro avec une version de VM WAre (je ne sais plus laquelle)... 
En achetant mon nouveau MBP 2019, j'ai installé Fusion Pro (11.1.0) et Windows 7. Depuis, à chaque fois que je lance Windows, mon MBP ne cesse de ventiler en permanence; ça en devient vraiment insupportable. De plus, la batterie perd 1% de charge par minute. J'avais également un problème de trackpad qui n'était plus reconnu à chaque fois que je fermais l'écran. Bref, ma vie est devenu un enfer car le ventilateur ne cesse de tourner en permanence.
Que dois-je faire? J'ai contacté Apple qui me dit qu'il y a un problème avec ma batterie qui ne tiendra pas plus de 2 ans à ce rythme mais je n'avais pas encore compris que cela provenait du logiciel Vm Ware Fusion. Je suis dans une telle impasse que j'ai même pensé à l'éventualité de repasser sous Windows (alors que j'ai des iPhones, tablettes, iMac...) ou j'ai également pensé au changement de logiciel professionnelle mais il faudrait pour cela payer quelqu'un pour rentrer les 20 000 consultations effectuées jusqu'à présent. Un gouffre!
Si vous avez des adresses de personnes capables de régler le problème je suis preneur!

Merci d'avance!


----------

